# evening and nights



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

is there anyone that has imfo about evening fishing. oh by the way the turd that complains about posts on here needs to get a life.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polebenda2 (Mar 15, 2009)

N you are wrong i have a life and a great one. So post this in the correct spot.:moon


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Obviously not if you spend your time telling people where to post on a *<U>PUBLIC</U> *forum. :bpts :moon :banghead


----------



## nick7269 (Nov 1, 2008)

I fish at evenings and nights sometimes. I usually use frozen shrimp (i think the shrimp smell helps the fish find the bait). 

Surf fishing can be aggravating sometimes because all the catfish and shark that come out after dark. Although have caught flounder and Permit at night.



By the way, did you know this area is for posting reports? HaHa! 



Good luck!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

> *polebenda2 (4/15/2009)*N you are wrong i have a life and a great one. So post this in the correct spot.:moon


This was what you responded to:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage> ["oh by the way the turd that complains about posts on here needs to get a life.!!!!!!!!!!!!! "]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

What's interesting is that you have more of a problem with where the guy posts than you have with his having described you as "the turd", which you responded to without qualification.

And you still aren't posting about your experiences, but you insist on other peopledoing so, tt?


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

HEY POLEBENDA WHAT TYPE OF POLE DO YOU BEND:shedevilbaby


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Im sorry i wasted my time reading this dribble. LOSERS.:shedevil:nonono:looser:looser:looser:looser:looser:looser:banghead:blownaway


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great now he is TURDBENDA!STFU!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ok lets get this one back on track guys.......everytime i have ever gone to the bridge at night i only caught white trout so i gave up but ive used everything from live shrimp, gulp shrimp, to cut bait and nrvr had anything but the white trout have seen people pull up flounder reds and other fish good luck


----------

